# LH & FSH



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi all

Had these results today and was wondering what they mean, are they ok?

LH 8.4
FSH 6.3

Thanks xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Obviously I'm not medically trained so really it should only be your consultant who interprets your results and advises you, but this should give you a rough idea....

Different labs and clinics use varying ranges and unit measurements so you need to consider those when comparing any hormone levels as otherwise will take out of context. What cycle day did you have these tested on ? Ideally should be between cd1-5/6, often done cd2/3.

This is what I was given when I've had FSH & LH tested.

(follicular stage) LH - range 1.9 - 12.5 IU/l
(follicular stage) FSH - range 2.5 - 10.2 IU/l

FSH levels to indicate ovarian reserve (all in IU/l):
under 6 = Excellent 
6 - 9 = good 
9 - 10 = fair
10 - 13 = diminished
13+ = hard to stimulate

I also found these ranges which someone else was given, so as you can see, the different labs have used slightly different ranges but gives you a rough idea (all in IU/l)...

Follicular: FSH 2.8 - 14.4 LH 1.1 - 11.6
Midcycle: FSH 5.8 - 21 LH 17 - 77
Luteal: FSH 1.2 - 9.0 LH 0 - 14.7

Assuming your FSH and LH were measured as IU/l then an FSH result of 6.3 IU/l is good but your LH of 8.4 IU/l then this is higher than your FSH. FSH & LH should be similar and if LH is higher than FSH then this may be an indication of PCOS. This is why it's best to get interpreted by your consultant/GP and possibly have tests done over several months to see any variations.

Also, ideally you'd want Oestradiol (oestrogen/E2) tested at same time as high Oestradiol can suppress FSH levels and make them appear lower than they actually are.

Check out this website...

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female (but this is US site so do check the unit measurements as may vary to those your clinic have used & if compare different measurements then takes out of context)

If you use the search tool then you will find 100's of posts/threads discussing hormone levels as this is a very frequently asked question.

Take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for your reply.
Doctor said nothing about results just that they were ok and that they were happy to refer me for IVF (tubal factor).
I did see another number underneath those but couldnt read what it said it was, all i remember is that it was 130 (could that be Oestradiol?) They were done on day 3.
I know if the doctor has said nothing then i shouldnt worry, but after 12 years just to get here i just dont want it all going wrong again!

Thank again hun

xxx


----------

